# Heading into France



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

We are planning a three-week trip through France and Germany at the end of April, starting and ending at Dunkerque. The German bit looks fairly straightforward, as we plan to follow the more or less circular route from below Stuttgart, up to Heidelberg and down through the Black Forest, ending up at Lake Constance. The German tourism web site proved very informative and they sent me loads of great literature on the route and places to park. 

The section that still needs some planning is the trip through Northern France and back. Has anyone made this journey and if so, where are the best places to visit and best sites to use with an RV?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi gewitty, have you any particular area of Northern France you wish to visit, do you intend to stick to the eastern side or venture further westwards?

Regards M&D


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we went via dover to calais into belgium and into germany it's all m/way from the port and a easy drive


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

No particular plans for a route. Just looking for something that will get us across to Germany (and back) via some decent scenery and sites. Given the timescale, I doubt that we will venture very far towards the south. Paris looks a but dodgy at present, but if they quieten down a bit we may go that far. In essence, we need to plan a route to get from Dunkerque on the east coast to the German border and then back again from Lake Constance.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 
we went through northern France and up the Mosel valley into Germany last July, no trouble getting into aires or stelplaz, the Mosel is motorhome paradise. 
We stopped in France at Montherme then onto the aire in Stenay. 
Look in my Photos for France Germany July 2005


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Having done a bit more research into travel through France, I have come across the 'France Passion' site (www.france-passion.com). This is a network of vinyard owners that offer free overnight (24 hour) parking on their land for motor home owners. There are no facilities provided, but the locations sound interesting!

There are a couple of questions regarding this idea that someone might be able to answer: Has anyone any experience of using these sites? And do the various Aires that we would need to use for waste disposal have facilities for RV's to dump black water tanks (via a four inch hose)?

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can't help you with the "Passion" sires Gewiity but as regards your initial query: Why don't you consider the Ardennes Region of Belgium? Or Luxembourg (the city is nice).

We are visiting similar areas in Germany to you and going via Spa (where they sometimes have the Belgian Grand Prix) for a couple of nights.

I'd be interested in how you get on-especially around Heidelberg and Lake Constance


----------



## ANTO (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you happen to have a an email or web address for the german tourism site you found so helpful..does anyone know if germany has anything similar to the aires de service in france?.I've found very little info re campsites in germany from the local tourissm agencies so would be pleased to find a good source of info
thanks
Anto


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anto,

Yes, there is a similar and arguably better system in Germany, I suggest you read Boffs guide to 'Stellplatze', the German equivalent of French aires located here.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

And if you want to order the bordatlas then follow this guide.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11456.html

Happy travels,

pete.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gewitty,
We have signed up for France passion this year and we are really looking forward to it. Like you we were under the impression that no facilities were available and you had to be self sufficient. Having studied the book, we found a great deal of the hosts were offering fresh water and places to dispose of your rubbish. France Passion seems to be a good scheme and as for the cost to join, you would get your money back if you stopped for four nights.
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

ANTO said:


> Do you happen to have a an email or web address for the german tourism site you found so helpful..does anyone know if germany has anything similar to the aires de service in france?.I've found very little info re campsites in germany from the local tourissm agencies so would be pleased to find a good source of info
> thanks
> Anto


The site is www.germany-tourism.co.uk/pages/camping.html. There are also a lot of links to other useful sites with info about Germany.


----------

